# Found Skull in woods..



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

When I found the skull in the woods the first thing I did was call the police.
But then I got curious about it. I picked it up, and started wondering who this person was, and why he had deer horns....-Jack Handey. _(O)_


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I love Jack Handy...my favorite is the disneyland one.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Seriously:

A "friend" found a skull with antlers. He wanted to take them home with him. Is it legal to do this?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Since you seem to be unable to find it in the guidebook:


> What if I find antlers or horns attached to a skull?
> If you find a skull with the antlers or horns still attached, it's possible the animal was poached.
> Do NOT pick up or move the skull, or disturb any footprints or other evidence.
> Instead, we encourage you to take the following steps:
> ...


Page 8.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2013_pdfs/2013_biggameapp_low.pdf


----------

